# ADA Aquasoil dusty - cleaning it



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

That really shouldn't happen with AS. I mean I've used it in countless setups and never get dust and my water is always crystal from the start. Where the granules intact or were they broken up before you started the tank. Did you disturb it when filling the tank. 

If you want to keep it all AS, you could put another layer on top of it. You can do this gradually without emptying the tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

I often vacuum using a 1” gravel washer to remove sediment from Amazonia. I control the suction rate of the siphon bi pinching the siphon tube. I do this regularly with my ADA AS tanks and don’t run into sediment challenges. Take it slow and steady.

JMHO

Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bars (Nov 11, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> That really shouldn't happen with AS. I mean I've used it in countless setups and never get dust and my water is always crystal from the start. Where the granules intact or were they broken up before you started the tank. Did you disturb it when filling the tank.
> 
> If you want to keep it all AS, you could put another layer on top of it. You can do this gradually without emptying the tank.


I bought the substrate about 6 months ago. Although I never had problems with the water being cloudy before, there was always a thin layer of dust in and on the substrate. 

Since I moved 2 months ago, it seems to be a lot worse. The granules seem intact. I covered the foreground with plastic bags and then slowly filled the tank. Even the water slowly touching the substrate caused the tank to become instantly cloudy. I guess I could've broken a bunch of granules redecorating the tank?

Also, the reason I'm considering topping it off with the sand is because I have a huge bag sitting here, and soil isn't cheap :red_mouth


----------



## Bars (Nov 11, 2019)

Took a picture of the fog. Has been this way for 2 months now. I've started doing 2 50% waterchanges this week, but it's not doing anything. Got a bunch of filterfloss in the filter as well that I'm changing weekly. It's usually dirty as hell, but again doesn't remove the fog.

Because I've been disturbing the filter so much and waterchanges aren't doing anything, could it perhaps be bacterial bloom? After the move I didn't have a chance to cycle the tank first, so I dumped all the fish in from the start.


----------



## SwampGirl (Jan 12, 2017)

Bars said:


> Took a picture of the fog. Has been this way for 2 months now. I've started doing 2 50% waterchanges this week, but it's not doing anything. Got a bunch of filterfloss in the filter as well that I'm changing weekly. It's usually dirty as hell, but again doesn't remove the fog.
> 
> Because I've been disturbing the filter so much and waterchanges aren't doing anything, could it perhaps be bacterial bloom? After the move I didn't have a chance to cycle the tank first, so I dumped all the fish in from the start.


Even before I read the second paragraph, I was going to say that looks like bacterial bloom or possibly even algae. Take a sample and put it in a container with a white bottom or hold it over a piece of white paper and observe what color the water is. If it's slightly brown then its substrate cloudiness, if its slightly green it is algae, if it doesn't have any color then it is a bacterial bloom.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

SwampGirl said:


> Even before I read the second paragraph, I was going to say that looks like bacterial bloom or possibly even algae. Take a sample and put it in a container with a white bottom or hold it over a piece of white paper and observe what color the water is. If it's slightly brown then its substrate cloudiness, if its slightly green it is algae, if it doesn't have any color then it is a bacterial bloom.


I have a similar problem with my 20 gallon tank when I do a water change, and it gets worse the larger the water change is. It makes me wonder what I'm drinking.


----------



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

I had a rogue bacterial bloom before. It was suggested I use SeaChem Stability. I used it as per setting up a new tank, and it cleared it up. Unfortunately my old thread, with pictures, used Photobucket and I no longer can see the pictorial progression in the thread.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bars (Nov 11, 2019)

Alright, I put some aquarium water in a drinking glass next to one filled with tapwater. Color is the same, so I guess it's bacterial bloom.

I'll check with my LFS if they sell Stability tomorrow


----------



## Bars (Nov 11, 2019)

Stability came in the mail yesterday and it works like a charm.

The water was extremely cloudy since monday. This morning however, the fog has dissapeared for like 80%. I'm gonna keep dosing for the next couple of days until it's gone


----------



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so glad that you were able to get it sorted out. It looks like you’ll get your tank back.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

